
ColorJack: Automatic color chooser for complementary colors. - e1ven
http://www.colorjack.com/sphere/?LoadJack=fu:17,blind:0,mode:0,model:1,maly:1,currMe:191x191,cpu:0.735,cpv:0.265,abu:0.9,abv:0.07358,aeu:0.4719,aev:0.52705
======
pg
This is pretty cool. Wish I'd implemented a save feature already...

~~~
e1ven
I certainly agree..

I find this particularly useful for my own designs, as I care quite a bit
about design principals, and want to try to build applications with simple yet
beautiful UIs, but I tend to fall flat on Color.

Part of the problem may be that I have a color deficiency- Greens and Greys
blur together in particular, but more so, I tend to identify color primarily
by intensity, then by hue, which means that I get them mixed up on occasion.

Something like this allows me, and other design challenged individuals to
experiment, and look at sets of colors that often go well together.

While there isn't a Save feature for the website itself, it does allow you to
download a color set to use with prominent applications, or to create a
bookmark to upload..

I also love that this is available as a Widget, so you can run it locally in
Dashboard.

~~~
mudx
You can save the URL of the color scheme by clicking the "sphere" link on the
right hand side of the webpage. Is this the save feature you were looking for?
Or something else?

------
joshwa
I find it pretty useless-- color is a 3-dimensional space, and this site seems
to have left off a dimension (saturation is missing --degree is hue, radius is
color).

I find <http://www.colorschemer.com/> much more useful, though non-free. In
particular they have a cool feature that lets you extract color schemes from
photos.

Also cool/useful:

<http://kuler.adobe.com/>

~~~
herdrick
No, you control the saturation with the radius.

~~~
joshwa
whoops, typo. You control the brightness/luminance with the radius.

------
brlewis
If somebody comes up with an automatic whitespace chooser then I'll be
interested. Color is a relatively easy part of design.

